# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  فضل دعاء القدح

## ماجد البحراني

*عن رسول الله صلــ الله عليه وسلم وعلى أهل بيته الأطهار ـــى أنه قال : ليلة أسري بي إلى السماء رأيت قدحا معلقا بغير سلسلة بل بقدرة الله تعالى ومكتوب على دورته بقلم أخضر وقد أضاءت من نور ذلك القدح جميع السماوات فلما حضرت عند ربي وسمعت خطابه قال : إسمع يا محمد خلقتك وخلقت ذلك القدح لأجلك ومن نورك وكتبت عليه هذا الدعاء بقلم القدرة قبل أن أخلق السماوات والأرض بخمس مائة عام يا محمد لولا نور هذا القدح ما استقرت الأرض وهي ثابتة ببركة هذا الدعاء فلما رجعت إلى المقام المعلوم سألت أخي جبرائيل عليه السلام فقلت : ما ثواب هذا الدعاء والقدح ؟ فقال : يا محمد لا يحصى فضله وفضائله إلا الله تعالى ويعجز عن حصرها الجن والإنس فقال جبرائيل عليه السلام : لك يا محمد بهذا الدعاء وما أعد الله تعالى لأحد من الأنبياء إلا لك مثله فمن قرأه في عمره مرة واحدة على مقبرة من مقابر المسلمين أزال الله عنهم العذاب إلى يوم القيامة ومن أنكر فضله وثوابه يكون مشركا ومن كان محبوسا وقرأه بنية صادقة فرج الله عنه ومن مشى وقرأه لا يتعب ولو كان ألف فرسخ ومن قرأه على مريض وكتبه وعلقه عليه شافاه الله تعالى ومن واظب عليه أو حمله معه يكون عند الله بمنزلة عظيمة ولو كان كثير الذنوب ومن قرأه غفر الله له وهون عليه الحساب وسكرات الموت ومن كتبه على كفنه لا يعذبه الله تعالى ويفتح له أبواب الجنة ومن قرأه على جرة ماء وسكبها على قبر ميت رفع الله تعالى عنه العذاب ومن قرأه في عمره مرة واحدة يرسل الله تعالى إليه يوم القيامة عند خروجه من قبره ألف ملك في يد كل ملك قدح من شراب الجنة ومن قرأه وهو مقابل للأعداء نصره الله على أعدائه ولا يحصى فضله إلا الله تعالى.*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشكووور اخوي ماجد البحراني على المووضوع الحلوو
عطاك الله العافيه
وجعله في ميزان اعمالك

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية 

وتسلم الايادي 


وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## ماجد البحراني

العفو (*روح وريحان*, *وأم محمد*) ومشكورين على مروركم

----------


## طيبه الروح

الله يعطيك العافية 

وتسلم الايادي 


وجزاك الله خير الجزاء 
تحياتي اليك طيبه الروح

----------


## ماجد البحراني

شكرا جزيلا لكي أختي *طيبة الروح* على مرورك ووفقك الله بحق محمد وآل محمد عليهم الصلاة والسلام

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيموالصلاة والسلام على سيدنا ونبينا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*
*تشكر  يا  ابني ماجد على التذكير بهذا الدعاء* 
*(وهو دعاء عظيم )

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله وباسمه المبتدأ رب الآخرة والأولى لا غاية له ولا منتهى له ما في السموات وما في الأرض وما بينهما وما تحت الثرى وان تجهر بالقول فإنه يعلم السر واخفى الله لا إله إلا هو له الأسماء الحسنى هل أتاك حديث موسى لا إلاه إلا هو العلي العظيم الآلاء دائم النعماء قاهر الأعداء قادر على ما يشاء عاطف على خلقه برزقه معروف بلطفه عالم في ملكه عادل في حكمه الرحمن الرحيم الرحماء عليهم العلماء حكيم الحكماء بصير البصراء نصير النصراء صاحب الأنبياء معين الأولياء سبحانه قادر على ما سبحان الملك القدوس ذو العرش المجيد فعال لما يريد رب الارباب ومسبب الأسباب فاتح الأبواب قادر غير مقدور عليه قاهر غير مقهور عالم يوم الحشر والنشور اله الآلهة جامع الناس ليوم الواقعة ان ربنا لغفور رحيم , الحمدلله رب العالمين الملك الرحمن الرحيم الاول القديم خالق العرش العظيم هو الاول والاخر والظاهر والباطن وهو بكل شيء عليم الفاتح الرزاق خلاق الخلائق والبهائم صاحب العطايا والبلايا يا من يشفي السقيم ويعفو عن المخطئين ويعفو عن العاصي ويحب الصالحين ويستر على المذنبين ويؤمن الخائفين لا اله الا أنت الرب الكريم المعبود كثير العطايا ساتر العيوب شكور حليم عالم الحدود وكل محدود ومنبت الزروع والاشجار والاثمار ومدبر الليل والنهار وفالق الحبوب والاثمار مذهب الهموم والاحزان الهي أنت الذي سجد لك الليل وضوء النهار والنجوم وشعاع الشمس وحفيف الاشجار وخرير المياه, الهي انت تعلم السر والاعلان وما في القلوب، الهي أنت الذي تعفو عن العاصي اذا غرق في الذنوب لانك غاية المطلوب يوم الحشر والنشور , الهي انت الذي تغفر لي خطيئتي وتقضي حاجتي كما قلت ادعوني أستجب لكم وانت قولك حق ووعدك صدق نجني من الهم والغم والكرب والضيق والشدة والذل والمرض والجنون والبرص والجذام وانت غياث كل مكروب ومضرور ومظلوم ومطرد , الهي أنت الذي حفظتني من جميع آفت الدنيا فاحفظني من جميع الآخرة واهوالها واحزانها ,الهي لا تفضحني على رؤوس الخلائق يوم الدين , الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر كبيرا سبحانه من لا ضد له ولا ند له ولا شبيه له ولا نظير له ولا وزير له ولا شريك له في ملكه اسألك بعزة اعتزاز عزك يا عزيز يا الله يا رحمن يا رحيم اسألك ان توليني بحفظ القرآن والعلم وتحفظ بها لمي ودمي ولا تكلني الى نفسي طرفة عين ابدا انك على كل شيئ قدير وبالاجابة جدير ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم يا ذا الجلال والإكرام واشهد ان كل معبود من دون عرشك الى منتهى قرار ارضك باطل دون وجهك الكريم آمنت بك وحدك لا شريك لك ان تفج عن همي وغمي وان تؤدي عني امانتي وديني وتشفي امراضي ويؤدي الى عارتك الحسنى وترزقني وتفرج كل كل سوء ومكروه انك ذو الفضل العظيم يا الجلال والاكرام اللهم اغنني بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمن سواك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك وبرضاك عن سخطك, عمن الهي أنت خلقتني وظلمت نفسي وارتكبت المعاصي فها أنا مقر لك بذنبي با رب فاغفر لي ذنوبي كلها فاني لا أجد من يغفرها أحدا سواك لا اله انت نجني من سخطك وفرج عني كل سوء ومكروه وكل كرب يا ذا الجلال والاكرام ولا ح حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم سبحان من هو بالجلال متوحد وبالتوحيد معرفا معروفا موصوفا وبالصفة قائلا ربا وبالربوبية قاهرا وبالقهر جبارا وبالجبروت حكيما وبحكمة حليما وبالحكم والعلم رؤوفا سبحانه عما يقول الظامون سجدا تخشع له السموات والأرض ومن في بواطنها ومن يوحدونه فوق عرشه اشهد انه ليس فيها ربا غيره لا اله الا هو سريع الحساب واحكم الحاكمين جلت عظمته وعظم شأنه ما شاء الله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم استغفر الله ربي وأتوب اليه يا محمد يا علي يا فاطمة يا حسن يا حسين وعلي ومحمد وجعفر وموسى وعلي ومحمد بن الحسن الخلف الحجة انتظر صلوات الله عليهم اجمعين الى يوم الدين ربي ارحمنا بهم في الدنيا وارزقنا شقاعتهم في الآخرة بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين وسلم تسليما كثيرا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله على محمد وأهل بيته الطبين الطاهرين*

----------


## نور الولاية

الله يعطيك العافية
نسألكم الدعاء 

وتسلم الايادي 


وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## ماجد البحراني

شكر  جزيل لـــ ( *محمود سعد, ألم الفراق* ) على ردودهم الرائعة

----------


## ابو طارق

*
دعاء القدح 
*

*يروى انه قال رسول الله (ص) ليله اسرى بى الى السماء رايت قدحا اخضر معلقا بغير سلسلة بقدره الله تعالى وقد ملئت السماوات من نوره فتعجبت من نور ذلك القدح فلما حضرت بين يدى ربى وسمعت خطابه قال لى 
يا محمد هل رايت ذلك القدح ؟
قلت نعم يا رب فقال يا محمد: خلقت نور هذا القدح من نورك وكتبت عليه هذا الدعاء الشريف بقدرتى.
قال النبى (ص)فلما رجعت من عند ربى عز وجل واتانى جبرائيل (عليه السلام) قال لى يا محمد هل رايت القدح ؟قلت نعم ؟
قال : هل رايت الدعاء المكتوب عليه،قلت:نعم يا اخى جبرائيل اخبرنى ؟
فقال : يا محمد ما يحصى ثوابه الا الله وفضائله تعجز الالسنه عن احصائها ثم قال جبرائيل لك البشاره يا محمد بهذا الدعاء المكتوب على القدح فمن قرأه ولو مرة على مقبره من مقابر المسلمين ازال الله عنهم العذاب الى يوم القيامة .
يا محمد من انكر ثواب هذا الدعاء يكون مشركا فان السموات ما تحمل ثواب هذا الدعاء .
ومن كان محبوسا وقراه بينه خالصه بقول صادق فان الله يفرج عنه .
ومن قرأه فى سفر فانه لا يتعب فى سفره ولو كان الف فرسخ .
ومن قرأه على مريض ومر بيده عليه شافاه الله تعالى من مرضه باذن الله؟
ومن واظب على قراءته او حمله معه فله عند الله المنزله العظيمه ولو كان كثير الذنوب.
ومن قرأه غفر الله له وهون عليه الحساب وسكرات الموت ومنكر ونكير.
ومن قرأه مقابلا للاعداء نصره الله تعالى على اعدائه وفضل هذا الدعاء لا يعد ولا يحصى .*
*>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<*
*بسم الله وباسمه المبتدأ رب الآخرة والأولى لا غاية له ولا منتهى له ما في السموات وما في الأرض وما بينهما وما تحت الثرى وان تجهر بالقول فإنه يعلم السر واخفى الله لا إله إلا هو له الأسماء الحسنى هل أتاك حديث موسى لا إلاه إلا هو العلي العظيم الآلاء دائم النعماء قاهر الأعداء قادر على ما يشاء عاطف على خلقه برزقه معروف بلطفه عالم في ملكه عادل في حكمه الرحمن الرحيم الرحماء عليهم العلماء حكيم الحكماء بصير البصراء نصير النصراء صاحب الأنبياء معين الأولياء سبحانه قادر على ما سبحان الملك القدوس ذو العرش المجيد فعال لما يريد رب الارباب ومسبب الأسباب فاتح الأبواب قادر غير مقدور عليه قاهر غير مقهور عالم يوم الحشر والنشور اله الآلهة جامع الناس ليوم الواقعة ان ربنا لغفور رحيم , الحمدلله رب العالمين الملك الرحمن الرحيم الاول القديم خالق العرش العظيم هو الاول والاخر والظاهر والباطن وهو بكل شيء عليم الفاتح الرزاق خلاق الخلائق والبهائم صاحب العطايا والبلايا يا من يشفي السقيم ويعفو عن المخطئين ويعفو عن العاصي ويحب الصالحين ويستر على المذنبين ويؤمن الخائفين لا اله الا أنت الرب الكريم المعبود كثير العطايا ساتر العيوب شكور حليم عالم الحدود وكل محدود ومنبت الزروع والاشجار والاثمار ومدبر الليل والنهار وفالق الحبوب والاثمار مذهب الهموم والاحزان الهي أنت الذي سجد لك الليل وضوء النهار والنجوم وشعاع الشمس وحفيف الاشجار وخرير المياه, الهي انت تعلم السر والاعلان وما في القلوب، الهي أنت الذي تعفو عن العاصي اذا غرق في الذنوب لانك غاية المطلوب يوم الحشر والنشور , الهي انت الذي تغفر لي خطيئتي وتقضي حاجتي كما قلت ادعوني أستجب لكم وانت قولك حق ووعدك صدق نجني من الهم والغم والكرب والضيق والشدة والذل والمرض والجنون والبرص والجذام وانت غياث كل مكروب ومضرور ومظلوم ومطرد , الهي أنت الذي حفظتني من جميع آفت الدنيا فاحفظني من جميع الآخرة واهوالها واحزانها ,الهي لا تفضحني على رؤوس الخلائق يوم الدين , الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر كبيرا سبحانه من لا ضد له ولا ند له ولا شبيه له ولا نظير له ولا وزير له ولا شريك له في ملكه اسألك بعزة اعتزاز عزك يا عزيز يا الله يا رحمن يا رحيم اسألك ان توليني بحفظ القرآن والعلم وتحفظ بها لمي ودمي ولا تكلني الى نفسي طرفة عين ابدا انك على كل شيئ قدير وبالاجابة جدير ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم يا ذا الجلال والإكرام واشهد ان كل معبود من دون عرشك الى منتهى قرار ارضك باطل دون وجهك الكريم آمنت بك وحدك لا شريك لك ان تفج عن همي وغمي وان تؤدي عني امانتي وديني وتشفي امراضي ويؤدي الى عارتك الحسنى وترزقني وتفرج كل كل سوء ومكروه انك ذو الفضل العظيم يا الجلال والاكرام اللهم اغنني بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمن سواك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك وبرضاك عن سخطك, عمن الهي أنت خلقتني وظلمت نفسي وارتكبت المعاصي فها أنا مقر لك بذنبي با رب فاغفر لي ذنوبي كلها فاني لا أجد من يغفرها أحدا سواك لا اله انت نجني من سخطك وفرج عني كل سوء ومكروه وكل كرب يا ذا الجلال والاكرام ولا ح حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم سبحان من هو بالجلال متوحد وبالتوحيد معرفا معروفا موصوفا وبالصفة قائلا ربا وبالربوبية قاهرا وبالقهر جبارا وبالجبروت حكيما وبحكمة حليما وبالحكم والعلم رؤوفا سبحانه عما يقول الظامون سجدا تخشع له السموات والأرض ومن في بواطنها ومن يوحدونه فوق عرشه اشهد انه ليس فيها ربا غيره لا اله الا هو سريع الحساب واحكم الحاكمين جلت عظمته وعظم شأنه ما شاء الله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم استغفر الله ربي وأتوب اليه يا محمد يا علي يا فاطمة يا حسن يا حسين وعلي ومحمد وجعفر وموسى وعلي ومحمد بن الحسن الخلف الحجة انتظر صلوات الله عليهم اجمعين الى يوم الدين ربي ارحمنا بهم في الدنيا وارزقنا شقاعتهم في الآخرة بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين وسلم تسليما كثيرا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله على محمد وأهل بيته الطبين الطاهرين .*

*اسئلكم الدعاء* 

*محمود سعد
*

----------


## فرح

كل الشكر لك والدي العزيز 
_ابو طارق_
ع حسن الاختيار بجد دعاء رااااائع
وانا من المواظبين ع قراته اسبوعيا 
يعطيك العااافيه
ولاحرمنا جديدك _المميز_
تمنيااااتي لك بالتوفيق والسعاده انشاء الله
تقبل تحيااااتي وسلامي ام حمزه

----------


## ام الحلوين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الف شكر لك اخي العزيز محمود سعد على هالمجهود الطيب والله يعطيك الف عافيه وتسلم الايادي يارب  وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك 
فعلاً دعاء ملموس كله خير وبركه لمن قرائه مشكور

----------


## ماجد البحراني

تسلمي أختي *أم الحلوين* على ردش وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

يعطيك الف عافية اخوي
يسلمووووووووووووووو

----------

